# Riding Lessons on Stallions



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Okay, I have always assumed that it would be a huge liability to use my stallion for lessons, and have therefore, not even considered it. 

BUT, recently, I have been hearing of more and more people saying that they use their stallion as a lesson horse. I was surprised by this...am I missing something?

My boy is awesome, well behaved, and great for beginner riding. I have no worries about him in a lesson enclosure with a beginner when by himself, but it just seems like I have heard so much about it being a big no, no to give lessons on a stallion. My six year old sister rides him in our round pen when her gelding is unavailable, and I bring her on him with a buddy saddle on him on trail rides all the time, but she is family - not a client. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Well All stallions are different.. Yes stallions are none to be abit more aggressive but basically it all comes down to the personality of the horse. If you stallion is well behaved and you think there is no problem then go ahead and use him.. About the liability issue, well idk other people do it but my instructors had me sign a liabity papers sayin that if i got hurt or bla bla then they wouldn't be held responsible. Horse ridin is dangerous, no matter what age or experience level, anyone can get seriously hurt and everyone that decides to get into it SHOULD KNOW the risks.. 

I dont see why you couldn't use him to give ridin lessons, from what you have said, he sounds like a good, well behaved Stallion.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Thanks Brandon, 

I do have releases of liability for all of my students.  I still worry about it being more of a liability than other horses though. He has a great personality and is well behaved, but I don't want to cross some line that is not supposed to be crossed.

I have never even considered using him, but having recently heard of other's using stallions for lessons, my curiosity is peaked. 

I like to ride my lesson horses at least a couple of times a week to do a check in on them and make sure that they are not forming bad habits. As I spend most of my time riding my stallion, he would be ideal in that department (more so than my other horses), but I just don't know. 

I would love to hear some reasons to use/not to use from people; especially any who have experience taking or giving lessons with stallions.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I rode my trainer's stallion... when I was underage as well.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I took a lesson from a Well Behaved stallion, with a mare in the same arena. I didn't even know I was riding a stallion until they told me after I got off. I didn't know the difference.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I wouldn't use him as your first lesson horse though.... maybe a step up or something.....

i've ridden better behave stallions than mares.... but the only stallions i've ridden were only 3.....


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback guys. That is interesting to know. I have always just assumed he was off limits for use, but started to hear more and more about people getting and giving lessons on stallions. 

I have worked so hard on his training and behavior compared to the other horse that he would probably be better than my other lesson horses. I have a couple of students who might be a good match...it will definitely be something for me to think about.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

I don´t think it would be a problem if the stallion is well behaved, 
This five year old doesn´t seem to have any problems on her stallion, now does she ? :wink: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gG4NwU24FXI


----------

